# FL hitch routes



## ScotchHitchhikeHero (Feb 15, 2020)

Looking for the best hitch spots around west palm. South of Tampa is shit for catching rides, and I have the ability to get up to W. Palm from monroe county. Haven't hitched the east side of Florida. Any suggestions? I hear Mexico beach area has work and good spots for hitting the road


----------



## croc (Feb 15, 2020)

If u have a ride to the west palm area, ur prob gonna wanna go to lake worth bc it's the only place I know in that area where ppl are down to earth/poor. West Palm ppl ain't gonna pick up. And sadly hitching is shit in FL period imo.


----------



## ScotchHitchhikeHero (Feb 15, 2020)

croc said:


> If u have a ride to the west palm area, ur prob gonna wanna go to lake worth bc it's the only place I know in that area where ppl are down to earth/poor. West Palm ppl ain't gonna pick up. And sadly hitching is shit in FL period imo.


Hit or miss areasand timing in fl


----------



## Maki40 (Feb 16, 2020)

Florida does suck when it comes to hitching. I hitched from Ocala to Panama City last winter and made it but usually have to wait like 5 hrs on average for a ride. It was especially tough in the Panama City area. Mostly rednecks and not the type to pick you up. I'd be careful around Panama City. The cops were atrocious and downtown was full of crazy shit. I haven't tried hitching the east coast. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## daveycrockett (Dec 15, 2020)

First of all stay out of lake worth. Second of all where are you going? 3rd of all why are you going? Last but not least you will get where you need to be Hopefully but definitely where you put yourself.

alot of people here haven't done east coast hitching. I've done Maine to Miami many times 95 85 1. Much different than the 5n1 on west coast, or the 40 66 15 25 35. Ask me about east coast hitching.


----------

